# Mites?! Lice?!



## Caramell (Sep 18, 2011)

I just gave one of my males a bath, and I noticed these reddish brown dots all over his fur and light brown skin where pink skin shouldve been! I did some searching and I think its either mites or lice, I know its not food because I took a few photos on my cam and the general shape of each speck is the same.

What should I do? What do I wash them with? I don't know if I can get some revolution through the vet, is there any online place I could get it? Please help!


----------



## Caramell (Sep 18, 2011)

Right now I've done a bit more reading, maybe its just a ton of buck grease? I just read that high protein diets can cause it to get bad, and they eat the 23% protein Mazuri blocks...


----------



## Caramell (Sep 18, 2011)

Alright, one more post:

Just bathed my agouti and found the same spots, except now I found a few spots of scabby areas. Could be from fighting since I hear him squeaking some times when the other power grooms him, but I'm not sure anymore!

Any help would be great!


----------



## NightFury (Dec 9, 2011)

I bet its just dead skin, My girlie gets the same when she takes a bath. xD


----------



## galinfla (Dec 9, 2011)

I find these on my girls sometimes- the scabs on the skin, that is. Juliet is a serious groomer and won't let stuff like that sit in hair- she even assaults my dandruff. I suspect it's dry skin or maybe a little rough bickering.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

galinfla said:


> I find these on my girls sometimes- the scabs on the skin, that is. Juliet is a serious groomer and won't let stuff like that sit in hair- she even assaults my dandruff. I suspect it's dry skin or maybe a little rough bickering.


Intact boys produce buckgrease because they are so manly LOL...its often orangish in colour on their backs and sides. But when it flakes off it does look an awful lot like lice...I don't know how many times I have peered at a boy's back watching for anything to move....anything moves you have lice


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

That looks like buck grease. Watch it for a while, or take one of the specks and put it on your hand. See if it moves. :3


----------



## Caramell (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks everyone, I have calmed down considerably! I don't think any of those dots moved, I just was so terrified it was mites that I pinned it immediately on bad ownership by me with using aspen, even though I really like using it. I'll make sure to watch out for itching symptoms next time I see something.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Caramell said:


> Thanks everyone, I have calmed down considerably! I don't think any of those dots moved, I just was so terrified it was mites that I pinned it immediately on bad ownership by me with using aspen, even though I really like using it. I'll make sure to watch out for itching symptoms next time I see something.


I use aspen, and I doubt anyone would call me a bad owner  Just freeze it for 48 hours before using it


----------

